# Lady Dior from Lafayette, made in France?



## jtyng

WANT TO ASK
Recently I bought a lady Dior from Galaries Lafayette, Paris for my friend. Here is the interesting part: The tag inside the bag says its made in France, when I googled around the only feed back I get is all Dior are made in Italy. 

Then I proceed to text the Dior SA that work in Lafayette and her respone was: The leather come from Italy/Spain/France, so it is normal that the bag is made in France. All she can do is ask me to email to Dior to ask.

The tag code format is different from the one I searched online, the one I googled is something like xx-xx-xxxx, the one from lafayette is xx-xxxx. And also, the bag doesn't come with any authentication card or things like that. 

Anyone got any experience with this? 

Ps* photos down below are the receipt, tax refund, the bag's tag.


----------



## averagejoe

jtyng said:


> WANT TO ASK
> Recently I bought a lady Dior from Galaries Lafayette, Paris for my friend. Here is the interesting part: The tag inside the bag says its made in France, when I googled around the only feed back I get is all Dior are made in Italy.
> 
> Then I proceed to text the Dior SA that work in Lafayette and her respone was: The leather come from Italy/Spain/France, so it is normal that the bag is made in France. All she can do is ask me to email to Dior to ask.
> 
> The tag code format is different from the one I searched online, the one I googled is something like xx-xx-xxxx, the one from lafayette is xx-xxxx. And also, the bag doesn't come with any authentication card or things like that.
> 
> Anyone got any experience with this?
> 
> Ps* photos down below are the receipt, tax refund, the bag's tag.


I've seen this before when authenticating. I thought it was fake because the details look different. If you got it from Galleries Lafayette, then it's authentic. Dior and other LVMH brands have been expanding their production in France, and this is probably a result of that.

Different production facilities sometimes show different date codes, since they follow their own format.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Thats the first time Ive seen this. Joe is probably right.
Though this made me think of people buying authentic from the stores and swapping the authentic bag with a fake and returned the fake. But maybe im overthinking it.


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Thats the first time Ive seen this. Joe is probably right.
> Though this made me think of people buying authentic from the stores and swapping the authentic bag with a fake and returned the fake. But maybe im overthinking it.


I thought that too originally. I still have my doubts, because I have yet to see it in person, and only two newer members have reported this.


----------



## gregsk

averagejoe said:


> I thought that too originally. I still have my doubts, because I have yet to see it in person, and only two newer members have reported this.



I did the same observation. Part of the newly production of classic Lady Dior are made in France. Actually when you compare the Made in Italy and the Made in France, there is a tiny tiny difference : the stiching on the sides looks different


----------



## averagejoe

gregsk said:


> I did the same observation. Part of the newly production of classic Lady Dior are made in France. Actually when you compare the Made in Italy and the Made in France, there is a tiny tiny difference : the stiching on the sides looks different


I hope to see these differences in person. I still haven't seen one of the Made in France ones yet.


----------



## JagGal

I’ve bought a medium black lambskin Lady Dior today from Dior in Puerto Banus, Spain today and I can confirm that it has ‘Made in France’ and the different type serial number.


----------



## JagGal

If you want, I can try and get a clearer photo of the label stitching too.


----------



## averagejoe

Thanks for posting these photos!


----------



## JagGal

Sorry, this photo of the stitching isn’t as clear as jtyng’s but you get the idea. I think the dust bag has changed as well so I’ve attached a photo of that as well. Hopefully, this helps with future authentications.


----------



## Carlotta123

我也是，我在意大利买了它。


----------



## Liberté

I know this is an old thread, but Dior is using different contractors for its leather goods and they may change from a season to the next depending on the contract and volume. So I don't think made in France vs Italy is important. Legally yhey could do like certain other brands (some Louboutin products) and put made in the EU, but I guess made in France or Italy is better marketing.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> I know this is an old thread, but Dior is using different contractors for its leather goods and they may change from a season to the next depending on the contract and volume. So I don't think made in France vs Italy is important. Legally yhey could do like certain other brands (some Louboutin products) and put made in the EU, but I guess made in France or Italy is better marketing.


My concern originally was the font of the Christian Dior logo. It looks off compared to their other bags. 

I would rather them be specific about which country their products are made in, rather than the EU because that can cover Romania where labour is cheaper, like where Miu Miu manufactures some of its merchandise.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> My concern originally was the font of the Christian Dior logo. It looks off compared to their other bags.
> 
> I would rather them be specific about which country their products are made in, rather than the EU because that can cover Romania where labor is cheaper, like where Miu Miu manufactures some of its merchandise.



It's a complex issue for sure. I'm not sure labor in certain circumstances in Italy is much more expensive than in Romania (see Italian China towns) and many of the Eastern and south Eastern EU countries are in dire need of investment. Many of the countries are experiencing unprecedented population losses and at least some of the luxury multinationals would probably contribute to the economy in a good way. LVMH (LV) has a manufacture for shoes in Romania through a daughter company called Somarest sarl. Even if the product is finished in Italy and ends up being sold as made in Italy,most of the production happens in Romania. The same has happened in Serbia in the past, but not sure if it's still going on, (it isn't even in the EU). Given the connection between Dior and LV,  it's very likely that Dior also does at least part of the manufacturing in Romania and it might not be limited to shoes. I don't see how this can be a bad thing unless the companies are contributing to exploitative conditions or it leads to an inferior product. The latter can be solved with tight quality control and it could just as easily be an issue with French or Italian sub contractors.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> It's a complex issue for sure. I'm not sure labor in certain circumstances in Italy is much more expensive than in Romania (see Italian China towns) and many of the Eastern and south Eastern EU countries are in dire need of investment. Many of the countries are experiencing unprecedented population losses and at least some of the luxury multinationals would probably contribute to the economy in a good way. LVMH (LV) has a manufacture for shoes in Romania through a daughter company called Somarest sarl. Even if the product is finished in Italy and ends up being sold as made in Italy,most of the production happens in Romania. The same has happened in Serbia in the past, but not sure if it's still going on, (it isn't even in the EU). Given the connection between Dior and LV,  it's very likely that Dior also does at least part of the manufacturing in Romania and it might not be limited to shoes. I don't see how this can be a bad thing unless the companies are contributing to exploitative conditions or it leads to an inferior product. The latter can be solved with tight quality control and it could just as easily be an issue with French or Italian sub contractors.


It's definitely a fine line nowadays, especially with documentaries made with hidden cameras into the truth behind the "made in Italy" or "made in France" claims which can turn into a PR nightmare for any brand making these claims.


----------



## am1ly

Good to know. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sminmin99

I recently purchased a mini patent lady Dior from Dior boutique in Vancouver and I also note that it’s made in France and have 6 digits serial number, I called the customer service, he told me they do make the bag in France and this is totally normal


----------



## sanchaji

Had same question when I bought a classic lady dior from boutique in toronto. The store manager helped contacting the corporate office and confirmed they do have classic bag made in France, but not in large quantity.


----------



## mikue

sanchaji said:


> Had same question when I bought a classic lady dior from boutique in toronto. The store manager helped contacting the corporate office and confirmed they do have classic bag made in France, but not in large quantity.



My Lady Dior in medium in gray pearly finish, bought from Vancouver boutique is made in France as well. Good to know it's not mass produced there, kind of makes it a bit special given the house's history.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I've seen a Lady Dior Med bag that had a  "made in France"  tag at SF boutique a few years back.  I was told all bags where "made in Italy".


----------



## Spongebaby

My medium lady dior, bought last year from Harrods, is also made in France.


----------



## lena1994.h

Hi, i  bought a mini lady dior in grey pearl finish from dior boutique in boston, Massachusetts last week. And it’s made in France with 6 digits serial number. I freaked out and called Dior customer service and they told me that some bags are made in france where majority are made in italy.


----------



## rzmetz

I have a medium Lady Dior in Grey from 2019 and it shows Made in France - almost had a hear attack but then came across this thread - thank goodness! Date code is also xx-xxxx.


----------



## cc_m

On the Dior website it is showing Made in France for some of the mini/small lady dior bags now under the description section. There are still some showing Made in Italy, but I’m not sure if they will update those as well.


----------

